# Miui 1.10.7.1



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is anyone running MIUI 1.10.7.1? Is everything working properly?


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm running it from my end and its working fine. I change ROMs everyday so I won't be able to tell you tomorrow


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wyman881 said:


> Is anyone running MIUI 1.10.7.1? Is everything working properly?


Yes. Flash extended settings to get widgets to work correctly though.


----------



## Snyperx (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought this wasn't being ported to the Mes any longer??


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Snyperx said:


> I thought this wasn't being ported to the Mes any longer??


1.10.7.1 is the latest update.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

And I can flash the eh09 radio after the ROM right?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wyman881 said:


> And I can flash the eh09 radio after the ROM right?


Whenever you would like as long as that's the radio you are using. Doesn't matter when in the process though.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright. Thanks for the help!


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone got a Dl link for latest miui. Been looking but comming up empty.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

super3devo said:


> Anyone got a Dl link for latest miui. Been looking but comming up empty.


Rom manager


----------



## foxfire450 (Jun 11, 2011)

super3devo said:


> Anyone got a Dl link for latest miui. Been looking but comming up empty.


Miui.us


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone have sd card problems? I'm on 1.9 and can't get ny SD card to mount. I have to insert it over and over then its ok for a while. Till next boot. Any insights?


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

"super3devo said:


> Anyone have sd card problems? I'm on 1.9 and can't get ny SD card to mount. I have to insert it over and over then its ok for a while. Till next boot. Any insights?


When I was running 1.9 I didn't have any SD card problems.


----------

